# Remotzugriff auf Netzwerk PC über PC Anywhere



## ronnie (3. März 2002)

Hi... 
ich connecte mich von zu Hause mit PC Anywhere (9.2) über Internet (TCP/IP) zu einen Host PC im Büro, der in einem Peer to Peer Netzwerk hängt. Um auch die anderen 2 Rechner im Netzwerk fernsteuern zu können starte ich nochmals eine Remote Sitzung auf dem Büro Host PC und connecte mich dann zu den jeweiligen PC's. Das geht auch ganz gut so, ist aber leider etwas langsam und unübersichtlich. 
Gibt es auch einen Weg sich direkt mit einem der beiden mit dem Host PC vernetzten Rechner zu verbinden? 

Gruss und Danke!


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. März 2002)

afaik geht das nicht...

weil: wenn diese anderen beiden computer ueber einen proxy (oder router oder was auch immer) nur indirekt mit dem internet verbunden sind, kommst du ueber das internet selbst nur bis an den proxy, route oder was auch immer... die haben dann ja keine ip-adresse, die aus dem internet erreichbar ist (irgendwas im bereich von 192.168.*.*)

diese angaben sind wie immer ohne gew(a)ehr
regards


----------

